# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Flyboys 2006 720p BluRay DTS x264-CRiSC

## nguyenquyhuong

Năm 1917, trong cuộc chiến tranh thế giới lần I, khi nước Đức đang là đích ngắm của những đồng minh khác, có một nhóm các chàng trai trẻ của nước Mỹ mang trong lòng lý tưởng chống lại cuộc chiến vô nghĩa này.

Họ thể hiện suy nghĩ của mình bằng hành động gia nhập đội bay của Pháp và từ đó bắt đầu chuyến phiêu lưu vào bầu trời.
​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​​*Link Download*​MF - Flyboys 2006 720p BluRay DTS x264-CRiSC
MF - Flyboys 2006 720p BluRay DTS x264-CRiSC sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Flyboys 2006 720p BluRay DTS x264-CRiSC*
​Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

